# Einschreiben mit Rückschein - beweisfähig?



## MaJoe (15 Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wichtig ist ja, dass man bei jedem Schriftwechsel mit irgendwelchen Inkassounternehmen oder Gläubigern immer eine Einschreiben mit Rückschein absendet.

Doch hat man mit dem Rückschein tatsächlich was in der Hand? Ich kann ja nicht beweisen, was in dem Brief, den ich geschrieben habe, tatsächlich drin stand. Theoretisch könnte ich ja aus Faulheit ein leeres Blatt abgeschickt haben und im nachhinein einen wunderbaren Brief verfassen.

Wir wird dies gehandhabt? Es ist ja wichtig, den ganzen Schriftverkehr zu sammeln, dass man im Falle einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung was in der Hand hat. Wie sieht die juristische Sachlage dazu aus?
Sicherlich ist es in meinem Interesse, keinen leeres Blatt abzuschicken. Doch im gerichtlichen Fall ist dies ja eine Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit, oder?


----------



## Wagi (15 Oktober 2003)

Ich und einige andere Forum-User nehmen das Fax als sicheres Übertragungmittel. 
Die neueren Faxgeräte erstellen auf Wunsch einen Sendebericht auf dem das Deckblatt verkleinert abgebildet wird. Das sollte als Beweismittel ausreichend sein.

Email hingegen, wird von den Gerichten weniger als beweiskräftig eingestuft. Allgemeingültig ist das allerdings nicht. Hat die andere Partei beispielsweise darauf geantwortet, ist es in meinen Augen egal, welches Kommunikationsmittel man gewählt hat.

Einschreiben mit Rückschein kosten in erster Linie Geld. 
Wenn Du es verschickst, wird deine Adresse notiert. Für den Fall, dass der Brief "leer" ankommt, kann sich der Empfänger an Dich wenden. 

Ich persönlich favorisiere Faxe. Schnell, günstig (meistens) und sicher. Aber das alles ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Counselor (15 Oktober 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und einige andere Forum-User nehmen das Fax als sicheres Übertragungmittel.
> Die neueren Faxgeräte erstellen auf Wunsch einen Sendebericht auf dem das Deckblatt verkleinert abgebildet wird. Das sollte als Beweismittel ausreichend sein.



Das beweist ansich nur das Absenden, nicht den Empfang. Einen prima facie Beweis für den Zugang abgesandter Faxe gibt es nicht.



			
				Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Einschreiben mit Rückschein kosten in erster Linie Geld.
> Wenn Du es verschickst, wird deine Adresse notiert. Für den Fall, dass der Brief "leer" ankommt, kann sich der Empfänger an Dich wenden.


Vorsicht! Es muß irgendwas dafür sprechen, daß der Zugang bewußt vereitelt wurde. Meldet der Adressat sich, muß der Zustellversuch so schnell wie möglich wiederholt werden.

Selbst wenn sich niemand beim Absender meldet, und der Empfänger findet einen Zeugen, der das Spiel mit dem leeren Brief mitmacht, dann kann es haarig werden, denn dann kommt pVV oder cic ins Spiel (-> Schadensteilung).

Counselor


----------



## Veruschka (15 Oktober 2003)

*Empfangsbestätigung*

Ich versende nur per Fax. Vor dem Versand wird die Zeitanzeige des Faxgeräts korrigiert. Der Sendebericht wird  in einem Journal dokumentiert.
*Als Empfangsbestätigung benutze ich den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom.*  
*Achtung,*kostenfreie Servicenummern erscheinen nicht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis!
Daher benutze ich nur die normalen Nummern.

Veruschka


----------



## MaJoe (15 Oktober 2003)

Aber das mit dem Fax ist gar nicht mal so blöd, aber scheinbar auch nicht hieb und stichfest. Und ein Gerichtsvollzieher für einen Brief ist nun mal wirklich zu teurer.

Doch kommte es bei einer gerichtlichen Verhandlung dazu, dass ich meinen Einspruch beweisen muss, reicht es doch hoffentlich aus, dass ich einen zumutbaren Aufwand betrieben habe?
Wie wichtig ist denn da meine Glaubwürdigkeit? Im Endeffekt liegt es doch (wie gesagt) in meinem Interesse, dass die Burschen mein Anliegen mitbekommen. Ich kann doch nichts dafür, wenn die meine Nachrichten "verschusselt haben" oder die Hauspost nicht funkionert.


----------



## Hoschi (16 Oktober 2003)

Irgendwo hab ich innerhalb der letzten drei Tage (Haltezeit des Kurzzeitgedächtnis in meinem Alter unk: ) gelesen, dass, wer z.B. auf Briefbögen eine Faxnummer angibt, auch dafür sorgen muss, dass sein Faxgerät fehlerfrei empfängt. (War das hier im Forum?)

Also genügt zum Nachweis der Zustellung eines Schreibens per Fax doch der Sendebericht.

Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand ein besseres Gedächtnis.


----------



## Counselor (16 Oktober 2003)

Hoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo hab ich innerhalb der letzten drei Tage (Haltezeit des Kurzzeitgedächtnis in meinem Alter unk: ) gelesen, dass, wer z.B. auf Briefbögen eine Faxnummer angibt, auch dafür sorgen muss, dass sein Faxgerät fehlerfrei empfängt. (War das hier im Forum?)
> 
> Also genügt zum Nachweis der Zustellung eines Schreibens per Fax doch der Sendebericht.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand ein besseres Gedächtnis.



Der Sendebericht reicht nicht:



Landgericht Hamburg schrieb:


> Der Gutachter hat in seinem sachkundigen und überzeugenden Gutachten, dem die Kammer folgt, ausgeführt, daß der Sendebericht "OK" lediglich den elektronischen Datentransfer zwischen den Faxgeräten bestätigt, nicht aber auch Informationen darüber liefert und liefern kann, ob eine Kopie des übersandten Schreibens als Folge des gelungenen Datentransfers, d.h. als Ausdruck des Geräts, tatsächlich erfolgt ist.



Rechtsprechungsübersicht zum Faxzugang:

http://www.lawyer-pietsch.de/online/telefax.htm#Nachweis

Counselor


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2003)

Es gibt aber auch Rechtsprechung, die den fehlerhaften Ausdruck der Empfängerseite anlastet.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Oktober 2003)

Zunächst die Gegenfrage: Welche Schreiben sind eigentlich so wichtig, dass der Zugang bewiesen sein muss? Behauptete die Gegenseite, mehrere Schreiben nicht erhalten zu haben, muss sie (wenn man zurück sticht) den Zugang aller Rechnungen und Mahnung beweisen. Dieses Spiel findet in wenigen Prozessen statt, weil eigentlich keiner der beteiligten diese Nummer gerne spielt. Es kommt also recht selten vor, dass mehrere Briefe als "nicht angekommen" behauptet werden.

Ist ein einzelnes Schriftstück (z.B. wg. echter Frist) sehr sehr wichtig, gibt es verschiedene Wege:
Der Gerichtsvollzieher - dies ist die einzige Zustellung, die öffentlich-rechtlich neben dem Zugang auch den Inhalt des Schreibens dokumentiert. Teuer, langsam, aber eben wasserfest.
Botenzustellung mit Zeugenerklärung - kann im Ortsbereich Sinn machen, wobei der Zeuge gut ausgewählt sein sollte und nicht z.B. in der minderjährigen Freundin oder dem amtsbekannten Junkie bestehen sollte. Der Zeuge kann auch den Inhalt bezeugen, wenn er ihn zur Kenntnis bekommen hatte.
Einschreiben/Rückschein - belegt den Zugang eines Schriftstücks. Ist ein leeres Blatt etc. drin, wird sich der Empfänger schon melden und nachfragen, wenn nicht, bekommt er ein Beweisproblem dafür, dass etwas anderes als das Behauptete im zugangsnachgewiesen Umschlag war. Und bei Differenzen zwischen den behaupteten Schreiben lassen sich ja alle vorlegen und mal vergleichen ...
Einwurfeinschreiben - reicht nicht unbedingt, da man keinen Zugangsnachweis (nicht mal ein Indiz) erhält.
Telefax vorab, gelbe Post hinterher - ist für fast alle Erklärungen des täglichen Lebens ausreichend, wenn ein verkleinerter Auszug der ersten Seite Teil des Faxberichts wird und das gleiche Schreiben zeitgleich zur Post geht. Es gibt einen gerichtsfesten Erfahrungswert, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein positiver Faxbericht trotzdem keinen Empfang hatte (unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich) und gleichzeitig ein Schreiben in der Post verloren geht (unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich) in der Kumulation eigentlich so unwahrscheinlich ist, dass hiervon nicht auszugehen ist. Dies ist übrigens der meistgegangene Weg im Geschäftsverkehr zur Zeit.
Telefax alleine (= Brief alleine) - nicht wirklich sicher, aber eigentlich fast immer ausreichend, da das Bestreiten eines Zugangs bei "normalen" Schreiben eher selten ist. Auch die Post hat eine sehr hohe Erfolgsquote.
Kurzum: Der Streit ist eigentlich eher akademischer Natur. Ich verfahre nach dem Prinzip "Telefax vorab" - "Post hinterher", schreibe auch auf das Poststück mein "Telefax vorab" (Warnung für Gegenseite) und hatte bislang kein einziges Problem.


----------



## Counselor (16 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Einschreiben/Rückschein - belegt den Zugang eines Schriftstücks. Ist ein leeres Blatt etc. drin, wird sich der Empfänger schon melden und nachfragen, wenn nicht, bekommt er ein Beweisproblem dafür, dass etwas anderes als das Behauptete im zugangsnachgewiesen Umschlag war. Und bei Differenzen zwischen den behaupteten Schreiben lassen sich ja alle vorlegen und mal vergleichen ...


Prinzipielle Zustimmung. Wenn Schriftwechsel stattgefunden hat, und zB geantwortet wurde, dann gibt es für den Empfänger ein Problem. Handelt es sich aber zB um eine Kündigung, dann kann der Empfänger (vor allem wenn es eine Firma ist) den als Zeugen benennen, der den Brief geöffnet hat. Also idR wohl für Firmen, die tatsächlich Bockmist erhalten haben, keine Beweisnot.

Deine Aussage zum Einwurf-Einschreiben ist aber auch stark richterabhängig. Bei mir hat das mal eine Behörde vor dem VG Cottbus versucht. Die Vorsitzende hat den Justitiar nicht mal ausreden lassen, und ihm klar gemacht, daß der Beleg der Post als Indiz akzeptiert wird. Den Gegenbeweis hat er erst gar nicht angetreten. Unc wenn dir der Richter den Postbeleg nicht abnimmt, dann hohl den Postboten in den Zeugenstand. Der wird schon bestätigen, daß er tatsächlich nen Brief in den betreffenden Kasten geworfen hat.

Aber tatsächlich zieht sich kaum jemand solche Schuhe gern an!

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst die Gegenfrage: Welche Schreiben sind eigentlich so wichtig, dass der Zugang bewiesen sein muss?


Die Frage ist eigentlich die wichtigste. Es geht ja darum, begründete Einwendungen gegen die merkwürdige Rechnungsposition erhoben zu haben und genau das belegen zu können. Meist ist das der Beginn einer Kette von Mahnungen, die eigentlich nur beweisen, dass niemanden interessiert, was man so geschrieben hat. Da lohnt es dann auch nicht mehr, sein Geld zum Fenster rauszuwerfen und seine Zeit zu verschwenden, indem man auf jede einzelne Un-Antwort der Gegenseite wiederum antwortet.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt aber auch Rechtsprechung, die den fehlerhaften Ausdruck der Empfängerseite anlastet.


Insbesondere Firmen/Unternehmen, die die Faxadresse auf Briefkopf und Visitenkarte verwenden haben dafür zu sorgen, dass das Fax immer schön mit Papier und Toner gefüttert bleibt.


----------



## Counselor (16 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Störungsrisiko für das Empfängerfax trägt stets der Empfänger.

Es geht aber nicht um eine Störung am Empfängerfax, sondern es geht um das beim Absender liegende Risiko, daß seine Daten auch unbeschädigt zum Empfängerfax übermittelt werden. Das BAG hat sich kürzlich damit auseinandergesetzt, daß ein Arbeitnehmer an eine Firma gefaxt hat. Im Sendebericht hat es keinen Anscheinsbeweis für den Zugang erkannt:



			
				BAG schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen allgemeinen Erfahrungssatz, dass Telefaxsendungen den Empfänger vollständig und richtig erreichen ... Der Kläger hat auch keine Tatsachen vorgetragen, dass bei dem ... verwendeten Telefaxgerät ein 'OK-Vermerk' ausschließlich erst dann ausgedruckt wird,  wenn die Übertragung odnungsgemäß erfolgt ist, also das ...schreiben so in den Bereich des Empfängers gelangt ist, dass dieser von dessen Inhalt Kenntnis nehmen konnte ... Die Beklagten konnten daher den Erhalt des Telefaxes ohne weitere Darlegungen bestreiten.



http://www.arbeitsrecht-fa.de/hefte_03/200302/3.pdf

Counselor


----------



## MaJoe (16 Oktober 2003)

*Zusammenfassung*

das Ende vom Lied ist also:

wenn ich ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein habe, kann ich mich im Regelfall darauf verlassen, dass dies vor Gericht als ausreichendes Indiz anerkannt wird.

Wenn ichs ganz toll machen will, kann ich noch ein Fax dazu schicken.

Aber Vorabfax und Brief reicht im Regelfall auch schon, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass beides verloren geht, ziemlich gering ist.

Der einzige wasserfeste Beweis bleibt zwar der Gerichtsvollzieher, aber wenn ich die obigen Punkte berücksichtige, habe ich nichts zu befürchten, da ja beide Seiten bei einem Briefwechsel in der Beweisnot stehen und sich normal keiner auf solche Spielchen einlässt. :argue: 

Hab ich dass alles richtig verstanden? Habe nämlich keinen Bock auf jede allerletzte Mahnung ein Einschreiben zu schicken, weil ich nicht sicher wissen kann, ob sie mein letztes Schreiben bekommen haben...


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Zusammenfassung*



			
				MaJoe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nämlich keinen Bock auf jede allerletzte Mahnung ein Einschreiben zu schicken,
> weil ich nicht sicher wissen kann, ob sie mein letztes Schreiben bekommen haben...



Im Grunde ist nach dem ersten Einspruch überhaupt keine  Reaktion notwendig, 
(wie mir von Fachleuten versichert wurde)

Erst der (gerichtliche) Mahnbescheid ist wieder ernstzunehmen, dem muß innerhalb von 14 Tagen (keine  Begründung notwendig) 
widersprochen werden falls der Anspruch deiner Ansicht nach ungerechtfertigt sein sollte. 
Dann muß die Gegenpartei die Karten auf den Tisch legen, sprich ihre Ansprüche begründen.
tf


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2003)

Ein den meisten hier bekannter Rechtsanwalt hats bisher immer so gemacht, dass er vorab ein Fax geschickt hat und am nächsten Tag kam das Original per normaler Post.
Ich denke, dass der damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Sonst würde er das vermutlich ja nicht so machen.


----------



## Wagi (16 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe grundsätzlich nur Faxe geschrieben mit einem entsprechenden Sendebericht. Die Antwort kam immer schnell. Darin wurde der Eingang meines Schreibens bestätigt. Warum also der Alarm mit Einschreiben und Rückschein ?? 
Den ersten Widerspruch habe ich auch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein abgeschickt. 4 Euro. Alles klar ?? 
Normale Post in der Regel zwischen 55 Cent und einem Euro. 
Fax: mit entsprechenden Vorwahlen (0105x o.ä.) nicht der Rede wert.

Bislang gab es keine Probleme.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe grundsätzlich nur Faxe geschrieben mit einem entsprechenden Sendebericht. Die Antwort kam immer schnell. Darin wurde der Eingang meines Schreibens bestätigt. Warum also der Alarm mit Einschreiben und Rückschein ??
> Den ersten Widerspruch habe ich auch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein abgeschickt. 4 Euro. Alles klar ??
> Normale Post in der Regel zwischen 55 Cent und einem Euro.
> Fax: mit entsprechenden Vorwahlen (0105x o.ä.) nicht der Rede wert.
> ...



Wobei nur der erste Einspruch notwendig war, und hierfür hätte ein Einwurf-Einschreiben gereicht. Das Geld für die ürbigen Faxe hast du also eigentlich zum Fenster hinausgeworfen.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2003)

@ Gast

Siehe Nr. 5 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28180#28180


Das Geld für das Fax ist nicht rausgeworfen, wenn es zum Bestreiten der Zustellung kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast
> 
> Siehe Nr. 5
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28180#28180
> ...



Lieber Jurist,

es ist richtig, was der Katzenhai unter Nr 5 geschrieben hat. Was ich meinte ist, daß man eigentlich nur einmal einen Einspruch erheben muß, in dem man die Forderung bestreitet, zum Nachweis der Verbindungsentgelte und ggfs der Abtretungs- und Inkassoerlaubnis auffordert und klarstellt, daß die Gegenseite die Forderung einklagen muß. Danch bedarf es - abgesehen von gerichtlichen Schreiben - eigentlich keinerlei Korrespondenz mehr mit der Gegenseite. Zeit und Aufwand kann man sich sparen, es sei denn, man will die Gegner sticheln.

Übrigens würde ich den Einspruch auch vorab per Fax schicken, und dann mit Einwurf-Einschreiben hinterher.


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Danch bedarf es - abgesehen von gerichtlichen Schreiben -
> eigentlich keinerlei Korrespondenz mehr mit der Gegenseite. Zeit und Aufwand kann man
> sich sparen, es sei denn, man will die Gegner sticheln..



siehe auch zur Frage der "Mahnorgien" http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28216#28216
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Jurist,
> 
> ...... Danch bedarf es - abgesehen von gerichtlichen Schreiben - eigentlich keinerlei Korrespondenz mehr mit der Gegenseite. Zeit und Aufwand kann man sich sparen, es sei denn, man will die Gegner sticheln.
> 
> Übrigens würde ich den Einspruch auch vorab per Fax schicken, und dann mit Einwurf-Einschreiben hinterher.




Sticheln ist ein ehrenwertes Motiv. Ein weiteres ist, dass Korrespondenz von renitenten Nutzer auch Kosten verursacht. Weiter kann man in einem Brief über mehrere Seite Textmüll liefern, um dann versteckt weit hinten eine Forderung unterzubringen, die ein Zurückbehaltungsrecht begründet, wenn sie nicht erfüllt wird.

Mein Ziel war es nexnet für die vermeintliche forderung von 47, 44 € Kosten in mindestens zehnfacher Höhe produzieren zu lassen. Jetzt da sie die Homepage wegen des unerlaubten Inkassos umstricken musste, denke ich ist mein Ziel mehr als erreicht. Auch so kann man als "Kunde" der anderen Seite das Geschäft vermiesen.

vgl.: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=11421#11421 unten im Posting


----------



## Rechenknecht (18 Oktober 2003)

Ich stelle mal eine weitere Methode (6) zur Diskussion:
Fax  versenden und Nachweis ausdrucken und am nächsten Tag noch mal. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Fax an zwei Tagen kein Papier oder eine technische Störung hatte, ist wohl mehr als gering. Wer dies dennoch behauptet, macht sich unglaubwürdig.  
Dies gilt nur für Firmen und Behörden. Bei Privatpersonen mit denen man sich fetzt, solle meiner Ansicht nach Methode 5 ausreichend sein


----------



## Counselor (18 Oktober 2003)

*Zuverlässigkeit der förmlichen Zustellung*

Noch eine Bemerkung zur Zuverlässigkeit der Post:

Wie ich an anderer Stelle mal gepostet hatte, habe ich einen Fall, in dem einem Kostenschuldner weder der Kostengrund- noch der Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluß jemals zugegangen sind, der gegnerische Anwalt aber mahnt.

Die Schuld trägt die Post. Amts- und Landgericht hatten die Beschlüsse an eine alte Adresse des Kostenschuldners adressiert; Zustellung: LG formlos, AG per PZU. Die ehemalige Wohnung ist seit dem 15.4.2002 geräumt. Das Haus wurde ab Anfang Mai 2002 grundsaniert, dh völlig entkernt. Der Kostenschuldner ist damals ans andere Ende der Republik gezogen und hat sich ordentlich umgemeldet.

Trotzdem will die Post ausweislich einer Zustellungsurkunde am 12.6.2003 die Zustellung des Kostenfestsetzungsbeschlusses an die alte Adresse vorgenommen haben. Soviel zum Beweiswert einer Zustellungsurkunde der Post, die hier laut PostG als beliehener Unternehmer tätig wird.

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Zuverlässigkeit der förmlichen Zustellung*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem will die Post ausweislich einer Zustellungsurkunde am 12.6.2003 die Zustellung des Kostenfestsetzungsbeschlusses an die alte Adresse vorgenommen haben.



Die Zustellung in eine Wohnung (§ 181 ZPO) ist nur wirksam, wenn die Wohnung auch wirklich Wohnung des Zustellungsadressaten ist. Hier scheint Vieles dafür zu sprechen, dass die Wohnung aufgegeben wurde. Hierfür sprechen räumlicher Ortswechsel des Lebensmittelpunkts, Entfernen von Mobiliar und Briefkastenbeschriftungen, behördliche Ummeldung -soweit dies vorliegend der Fall war, ist die Zustellung unwirksam - dies gitl auch ohne Heilungschance, da durch Zustellung eines KFB die gesetzliche Notfrist des § 104 Abs. 3 ZPO in Gang gesetzt wird (§ 187 ZPO).

Auf eine Unwirksamkeit muss man sich im Übrigen alsbald nach Kenntnis berufen ...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Zuverlässigkeit der förmlichen Zustellung*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Auf eine Unwirksamkeit muss man sich im Übrigen alsbald nach Kenntnis berufen ...



Vielen Dank. Die Argumente kann ich verbauen. Allerdings geht das Verfahren nach der StPO. Antrag auf Wiedereinsetzung und Sofortige Beschwerde gegen die Festsetzung der Rahmengebühren sind per Fax raus, müssen aber noch begründet werden.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Ich war gerade nicht eingeloggt.

Detail am Rande:

Der Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluß bezieht sich auf ein Urteil des LG, obwohl das LG nie ein Urteil gesprochen hat, sondern nach Rechtsmittelrücknahme nur noch über die Kosten beschlossen hat. Außerdem wurde die Schreibauslagenpauschale unter Mißachtung der Höchstgrenze von 15 EUr festgesetzt.

Counselor


----------



## Counselor (20 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gerade nicht eingeloggt.
> 
> Detail am Rande:
> 
> ...



Jetzt aber eingeloggt!

Counselor


----------



## Counselor (26 November 2003)

*Re: Zuverlässigkeit der förmlichen Zustellung*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zustellung in eine Wohnung (§ 181 ZPO) ist nur wirksam, wenn die Wohnung auch wirklich Wohnung des Zustellungsadressaten ist.



Die Auflösung vom LG Cottbus:



			
				LG Cottbus schrieb:
			
		

> Die sofortige Beschwerde ist zulässig. Einer Entscheidung über den gestellten Wiedereinsetzungsantrag bedarf es nicht.
> Die sofortige Beschwerde (§§ 464b, 311 II StPO, 104 III 1 ZPO, 11 I RPflG) ist nämlich fristgerecht, innerhalb der Wochenfrist des § 311 II StPO eingelegt worden. Denn entscheidend hierbei ist die Zustellung des angefochtenen Kostenfestsetzungsbeschlusses vom 18.10.2003. Es kommt insoweit nicht auf die Ersatzzustellung durch Niederlegung des angefochtenen Beschlusses am 12.6.2003 unter der vormaligen Anschrift des Beschwerdeführers an. Diese Ersatzzustellung ist unwirksam (§§ 37 I StPO, 181, 178 I ZPO). Denn im Zeitpunkt der erfolgten Zustellung vom 12.6.2003 hat der Beschwerdeführer unter der Anschrift nicht mehr gewohnt.



Counselor


----------



## Counselor (6 November 2004)

Die Angelegenheit wird auch für den Postzusteller Folgen haben. Die StA Gera hat gegen den Zusteller Anklage erhoben wegen des Verdachts der Falschbeurkundung im Amt. Die Sache wird am 23.11.2004 um 15 Uhr vor dem Amtsgericht Jena - Sitzungssaal 7 - verhandelt.


----------



## Goblin (27 Februar 2013)

Leichenschänder,der Thread is über acht Jahre alt


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2013)

Goblin, Du pist pöhse


----------



## GliriaK (30 Juni 2017)

alt aber immernoch aktuell wenn man updated
heutzutage kann man rechtssicher mit epost zustellen


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juni 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Leichenschänder,der Thread is über acht Jahre alt


hust hust mittlerweile 14 Jahre


----------



## BenTigger (30 Juni 2017)

Unsere Themen sind auch nach 14 Jahren immer noch interessant und aktuell 
(für einige wenige zumindest)


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2017)

... *Staub vom Thread pust* - wirklich rechtssicher ist nur die Zustellung per Gerichtsvollzieher


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... *Staub vom Thread pust* - wirklich rechtssicher ist nur die Zustellung per Gerichtsvollzieher


https://www.test.de/Beweis-fuer-ein-Schreiben-Fax-Mail-Brief-1512146-0/


> Echte Rechtssicherheit bietet nur die Zustellung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher. Sie ist leicht zu veranlassen. Beim Amtsgericht am Wohnort des Empfängers erfährt der Absender, welcher Gerichtsvollzieher zuständig ist. Der bekommt dann das Schreiben per Post und stellt es selber oder mit Hilfe der Post zu. Die Methode ist wasserdicht – auch wenn der Empfänger nicht da ist oder die Annahme verweigert.* Der Inhalt des Schreibens und sein Zugang werden amtlich beurkundet.*
> *Tipp:* Wenn Sie Ihre wichtige Nachricht nicht per Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken wollen, sollten Sie besser gleich den Gerichtsvollzieher am Ort des Empfängers als Zusteller wählen. Das kostet um die 10 Euro. Kalkulieren Sie auch hier ein, dass es bis zur Zustellung einige Tage dauern


----------

